# cars/driving etc



## naomioz (Oct 17, 2011)

I am thinking of moving to TURKEY - I am retired - I see that importing a car is pretty impossible - thay buying a second hand car is expensive- is is posssible to manage sans auto 
I am thinking of buying in AKBUK - have found the perfect house but all the 'OTHER'
stuff seems really problematical

any advice would be gratefully received


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

If you are going to STAY in Akbuk, no car will be necessary.

For trips around, try renting first.


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

Akbuk is a wonderful place and very small.
For daily errands, a bike will be fine.
Afterwards when you start travelling around, a car might be easier instead of the buses. (no railways in that region)


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

I would say that having a car in Akbuk would be a distinct advantage. Many of the homes are built on hillsides, and on either a hot summers day or a wet January one the walk up or down may not benefit everyone. Depending on exactly where you are, the nearest local shop can be a fair distance away. Akbuk is small in terms of population, but it covers quite an area.The nearest main shopping area is Didim, about 20km away. A lot really depends on your lifestyle. If for instance you like to eat and/or drink out on a regular basis and like different places to go for it, then you may find the local options to be limited.


----------



## Mrs Snugglebumps (Jul 18, 2012)

*Cars in turkey ....*



naomioz said:


> I am thinking of moving to TURKEY - I am retired - I see that importing a car is pretty impossible - thay buying a second hand car is expensive- is is posssible to manage sans auto
> I am thinking of buying in AKBUK - have found the perfect house but all the 'OTHER'
> stuff seems really problematical
> 
> any advice would be gratefully received


Don't know if this would help you , it might be too late?

"As I understand it you can only have your car in Turkey for 6 months then you have to either import it (incredibly expensive) OR get it out of the country (again could be encredibly expensive) or even handing it over to the border/customs when you can no longer keep your car there legally, seems the Turkish gov' have got you either way 

HOW ABOUT SOMEWHERE SECURE VERY NEAR (30mins) TO THE TURKISH/BULGARIAN BORDER, ON THE EDGE OF A VERY QUIET VILLAGE, ON PRIVATE LAND TOTALLY FENCED IN WITH AN ENGLISH FAMILY AND THEIR DOGS, somewhere you can bring your car and it just stays there till you can come and collect it 6 months later, no going bankrupt or driving back to the UK and flying back to Turkey, just a simple drive out (and there's the Metro coaches run between BG & Turkey if you don't/can't use another car to get home again 

About 4/5 years ago friends who were only coming out on holiday used to leave their vehicles on my land, now friends from Turkey have started doing the same.

So we thought we'd give others the option too, it helps us and helps you-what could be better!? 

Also when they come to BG they go have a 'mega-shop' prices here are apparently much cheaper than in Turkey so people take 'loads' of shopping back home with them! 

We have spaces for upto 8 cars at the moment some under cover others not but you could always put a car cover on (we'd recommend it) to help protect your car in the peak of the summer/winter weather.

Please let me know if you have any questions I'm more than happy to help."


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

Just to clarify; for someone already retired, the rules are different if they bring a car in, i.e. they do not have to take it out every six months. 
If you buy one here then you do not have to take it out of the country whether you are retired or not.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I know this post is a little old but having been in Akbuk recently and bought a property there i cannot resist responding. I must say that I would not want to live in Akbuk permanently without a car. The town is really small and there is also a beautiful countryside around the region to explore. You might find bus/dolmus service meets your needs if you are used to relying on buses and just going to Didim/Altinkum/Soke is enough for you. A scenario I can envisage for me would be making do without a car most of the time then hiring one locally when needed (there are a couple of places that rent out cars).


----------



## dansail (Jan 1, 2013)

I am interested in leaving my car in Bulgaria, we are in Akbuk at the moment. Can you get in touch please with some details.


many thanks, Dan.


----------



## Newbytr (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes you have many options for travel close range areas. Dolmus (minibus) or Otobüs ( Bus) services mostly gone everywhere important locations. if you need personal vehicle can buy Electric Bicycle this not using fuel and not have any tax etc. ppl using this for transport southside from Turkey.


----------



## thermoking (Aug 14, 2012)

dansail said:


> I am interested in leaving my car in Bulgaria, we are in Akbuk at the moment. Can you get in touch please with some details.
> 
> 
> many thanks, Dan.



hello dan, i did the same as you. i have a property in bulgaria and i work in istanbul. it worked fine changing the cars every 6 month but now there is a new law. not only the car needs to stay out of turkey for the next 180 days also you cant bring in a new foreign car on your passport for the next 180 days. so please consider to bring a 2nd person and also a notary certified power of attorney for them. as my wife did not have it (even the car was registerd to me andi was with her), they made us to return to bulgaria.... if you need any further information or help let me know. 

greetings alex


----------



## aliveinturkey (Jan 26, 2013)

I live in Fethiye, and I know there are quite a few people here who lease cars instead of buying. All expenses including insurance are covered, as are repairs and taxes. I would say that would depend on your budget. I left my car in London with friends and bought a car here. I also got a Turkish driver's license. It is expensive now, but does not need to be renewed, eliminates the need to carry a passport as it is positive ID and has your kimlik number on it. Worth every penny!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

aliveinturkey said:


> I live in Fethiye, and I know there are quite a few people here who lease cars instead of buying. All expenses including insurance are covered, as are repairs and taxes. I would say that would depend on your budget. I left my car in London with friends and bought a car here. I also got a Turkish driver's license. It is expensive now, but does not need to be renewed, eliminates the need to carry a passport as it is positive ID and has your kimlik number on it. Worth every penny!


Hello aliveinturkey, thanks for that really useful information. Is it the usual car rental places that do car leasing in Turkey or are there some specific recommendations?


----------



## Newbytr (Jan 9, 2013)

Get price use the local car rental firm, but I think u use the best DOD's largest car rental company in Turkey look the google You can take information from the website price etc.

Second one If you have a driver's license, you can convert to Turkish Licence this not expensive.

DRIVE CONVERSION OF DOCUMENTS CERTIFICATE OF FOREIGN COUNTRY DRIVE

1. Driver's license or a notary certified translation of the embassy,
2. Driver's license file,
3. Driver's license application form,
3. Original and photocopy of identity card (residence permit for foreign nationals),
4. Four (4) pieces picture,
5. Criminal record. (original) (1 Year Current),
6. Medical report (original) (State Hospital or private health institutions),
7. Blood group certificate or written statement,
8. The original foreign driver's license (to be returned after the procedure),
9. Color photocopy of the foreign driver's license
10. Finances or bank fee receipt (in the class of driver's license),
11. Driver's license card fee, 70 TL (40 Dollar)

wwv.trafik.gov.tr ( offical turkish traffic department website )


----------



## aliveinturkey (Jan 26, 2013)

A little of both I think. Best to come and shop around. Some of the local placescan be quite reasonable. Depends on what you want and how long you want it. For the long term I would check the dealers. That way you can get a brand new one and all the services, but of course that depends on your budget. Happy hunting.


----------



## de1amo (Feb 14, 2013)

İ am new to this forum but have had recent experience about bringing a car here.

İ tried to bring my uk RHD car here last year but was repelled because it was RHD. i live 11/12 months a year in Turkey and they wouldnt let the car in on the 6 month permit because of that. 

Despite only being 50 i do draw an old occupational pension which i discovered permits me to bring a LHD car in on a perm. basis. The car will get Turkish plates but can only be sold to another foreigner whilst here.--the car club requires a deposit but reading between the lines this can be 'secured' and waived with a bank assurance letter because my wife and i own a business here. İts just finding a left hand drive New shape Beetle car because the UK seems bereft of decent examples.

You may ask why i am doing this?? i have 2 Turkish cars but Beetles being imports are sillily priced!


----------

